# Cassis how do you arrive?



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone ever been to* Cassis*? we often fancied going there when down in the South of France?

After many attempts, we almost got there one year (we always turned back because of the amount of traffic) but were thwarted by a height barrier into the car parking area, that was situated miles from the harbour front.

I seem to recall that the road was blocked off and all traffic, except locals, was being funnelled into this particular car park.

Is there an alternative route, avoiding the height barriers?

I realise you'd have to get there almost at dawn to avoid the masses, but it would be nice to actually make it one day, or is the journey likely to be better than the arrival?

I should hate to live near there in the Summertime.

Texas


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I went to Cassis in 1969 in the RN and I think the name has something to do with black currents. I have been through it many times since on holiday over a 25 year period and it is not particularly a place that has stuck in my mind. But all towns along the Med have something nice to see. St. Maximine is worth a troll but toute directions East and Collioure almost near the Spanish border near Port Vendres is certainly worth a visit - lovely harbour and historical forts and music in the streets.

The only place down that way I did not like very much is around Valras Plage.

Also that trip I mentioned in Pussers report across the mountains to the East of the motorway dropping down to Marselles is a must as is a visit to Bormes Le Mosa or something like that stuck way up in the hills.

Also Gassin perched high above with beautiful views in the lump of land by St. Trop.

Sorry - just realised that my response has naff all to do with the question. I think you will find exteranl parking and I think the barriers are there for a height reason and not to annoy people.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Park up in Bandol and take a boat.

I think the Pink Cranes are quite interesting and the cliffs are impressive.

The town is possible too busy in summer for everybody's taste.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Thanks *Pusser*, we have already done the latter part of your answer; the Camargue, Marseille, Toulon, Borme - les - Mimosas etc, and very pretty it was too. We got a very nice snap of a highly floralised steamroller - _as you do_, beautifull little town.

It's just we never got to Cassis, don't suppose we ever will now.

*Oldskool!
* * "Pink cranes"* Are we talking birds here or the mechanical type?

Texas


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Called in to Cassis after stopping between Sanary and Bandol (pleasant small resorts) a couple of years ago. Couldn't find anywhere to stop with a motorhome - height barriers and road restrictions, so gave up and headed to the Camargue with a horrendous journey round the suburbs of Marseille. The Michelin atlas showed a dotted dual carriageway ring road which I read as in a tunnel but was actually a planned but not yet built road  


Steve


----------

